# Penny for your thoughts - 1000pts Dark Elves



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi I'm going to start Warhammer Fantasy and I've chosen Dark Elves. SO this is my first army and I haven't bought any models yet so this Army is pretty much open in terms of models although it can't be too expensive so I'm basing my initial list on the battalion.

Heroes
Sorceress - Level 2, Tome of Furion - 150

Sorceress - Level 2, Sacrificial Dagger - 160

Core
12 Dark Elf Warriors - Shields, Full Command - 99

16 Dark Elf Repeater Crossbowmen - Musician - 165

10 Corsairs - Full Command - 125

10 Corsairs - Full Command - 125

Special

5 Cold One Knights - Dread Knight, Pearl of Infinite Bleakness - 176

Which makes 1000pts exactly. Feel free to completely shred this list or just to add suggestions, I'm open to ideas having never played Warhammer before. So just any help would be appreciated.:grin:


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

well being new to the darkelves myself I cant tell you with 100% certainty whats best for 1000 but I can give you some general advice

1. spearmen must be in ranks to be effective. You probably need to upgrade them to 20+ for full SCR and use of sack dagger

2. The corsairs are ok, but I dont think you need 2 units, bomb them and upgrade the spearmen.

3. My 1000pt has a hydra... I just dont think that the knights hit hard enough


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Well. I fail to see how CoK 'dont hit hard enough'...but whatever.

Its an ok list. I think the Sorceress with the sacrificial dagger is OTT though. And by dropping her, you can get a Repeater bolt thrower and some more spearmen, but then by dropping her and 4/5 corsairs (making a unit of 15/16) you could get a hydra in there.

So try:

Sorceress
-level 2
-tome of Furion
-Power stone
= 175

16 spearmen
-Standard and musician
= 105

10 Crossbow men
= 100

15 Corsairs
-Standard and Musician
= 165

5 Cold one knights
-Dread Knight, Pearl of Infinite Bleakness 
= 176 
(your own setup, not mine)

now:
--------------

Hydra
= 175

10 Crossbow men
= 100

OR

2 Repeater Bolt throwers
= 200

5 Shades
= 80

-------------------------------------------

points are either 996 or 1001 depending on what you pick.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I mean to say that in his list only the Knights hit hard, and I dont think its hard enough to win him a game on their own.

I like the bolt thrower in place of the second sorceress


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I apologise then, got the wrong meaning of your comment 

but yeh, dual bolt throwers would be daedly at 1k points...but then, as would the hydra.

Everyone shits themselves at the sight of one anyway. That can also be said about Varghulfs. The powerful statline + Regeneration is a horrific combo.
The Hydra is more dangerous than the Varghulf for sure, what with the template attack and extra attacks in CC, but don't forget about the Varghulfs whopping 16" charge.

Anyway. Either of the lists I've given you can win games, and its a very good starting point to move to 2k.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments so far but I'm not too sure about the Hydra as I don't want to go out and buy a hugely expensive, basically individual model straight off.

How about

Heroes
Sorceress - Tome of Furion - 155

Core
16 Spearmen - Standard, Musician, Shields - 121
Assassin - Dark Venom, Rune of Khaine - 125
(Not sure about this, just looking for an interesting way to fill points)

10 Repeater Crossbowmen - 100

15 Corsairs - Standard, Musician, Banner of Murder - 190

Special

Cold One Knights - Dread Knight, Pearl of Infinite Bleakness, Musician, Standard - 200
(I'm not sure about this having not got the main rulebook yet, getting it tomorrow, but does immune to psychology also make them immune to stupidity or would a different magic item be better?)

Rare

Reaper Bolt Thrower - 100

If I convert the assassin from one of the spare corsairs I'll be buying the sorceror and Reaper ver the contents of the battalion. So what do you think, feel free to say anything.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I would give the sorceress focus familiar as well as the tome of furion its so useful when in combat...im in combat but my familiar is over here and can pelt you with spells regardless

Give the cold one knights banner of the wytch hag really took the sting out of my brettonian knights charge and just made them filthy to take out. Pearl of Infinite bleakness is good but i prefer the former

thats about all i could say


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

get more bolt throwers thats the must have in and DE army


----------

